# C.O. Bigelow Cold and Flu Soak



## Dawn (Nov 12, 2020)

*C.O. Bigelow Cold and Flu Soak *

Feeling under the weather? This herbal bath preparation was developed to help soothe the symptoms of colds and flus. Add this to your bath to promote healthy breathing, soothing discomfort, and encourage full body relaxation. The perfect way to ensure you are feeling great for the week ahead.

Bigelowchemists.com, $18

​


----------

